# I've gone to the darkside.



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

After years of swearing I would never need or own a Festool tool, today I received my Festool Domino. I feel dirty, but damn, it sure cuts mortises fast. I mortised and glued up a face frame in just under an hour and I think I could do it faster once me and my new domino become better friends.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the Domino. That is a tool that is near the top of my list. This is a quality tool that is well worth the investment.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought I felt a disturbance in the force recently…


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Welcome, it won't be long until the black and green is everywhere. You can't beat the best.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Darkside! You'll love it here!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I here they have cookies on the darkside. Enjoy them along with your domino.


----------



## Morrisericd (Dec 11, 2009)

I've had my Domino for about two years now and use it often. It's a great tool. I mostly build case pieces and use the Domino instead of my old router setup to join everything with loose tenons. I've built stools, chairs, etc. as well with great success. The joint is strong and the ease of the tool speeds up the process. Great tool!


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, what a slippery slope you've begun to tred upon. Like drugs, they really should give you your first one free.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

It's almost to good to be true, How about the stuff they build on Festools website with it?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been using festool sanders and the domino at this new job. I like the tools, and the fact that I didn't pay for them. LOL


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

PeteMoss, I just went to my local Festool dealer to get some more Dominos and a new power cord today, and he made it quite clear that I was welcome to bring projects down and try out pretty much anything.

In other words: Thanks to the fixed pricing, your dealer competes based on service, and if you have a dealer who's worth a darn your first hit is very definitely free. And at the same time very very expensive. I've got a couple of cuts the Kapex would do marvelously, and had a few tasks for the LS130 linear sander, but I've muddled through because… well… I'd have to build a larger roll-around case to store my Festools in, 'cause it's already full.

WhittleMeThis, welcome to the dark side. And somehow even though I buy much of my wood off of Craigslist I still manage to spend more on wood than I do on Festool, so the cost has been way overshadowed by the convenience of using tools that just work and continue to do so.


----------

